# [Help] Metropolitan Cathedral of Brasilia Plans



## LeooAlvarez (May 6, 2010)

Hi, i'm writting this message and sorry for my bad english (Its not my native language). Im a student of Architecture and i need the Plans of this building to make a proyect in C4D.

I'm searching almost a week and im not finding anything about this church. i searched in webside, magazines (Summa-Arq&Deco and more).

Its the one designed by Oscar Niemeyer. If someone could help me to find it, i'll be really gracefull.

I need floor, views, whatever in Technical Draw


----------



## RPFigueiredo (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello!

If you are going to model the cathedral, you're in for a lot of work. The geometry of the pillars are rather complex, described by 22 sections which, unfortunately, I've only found in a PhD thesis with very bad readability...

If you are interested I can send you some material - so if you want, send me your e-mail via personal message! I even have an approximate sketchup model, if that can help in anyway...


----------



## LeooAlvarez (May 6, 2010)

I wrote u the msj, check ur private inbox!, Thx again


----------



## Ari_16 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi, I'm also an architecture student that needs the plans, sections, and all I can find from the Cathedral of Brasilia. I was wondering if any of you still have that information and can share it with me. I have been looking for it during the past 2 weeks with no results, so I will be very thankful.


----------



## One Sky (Dec 29, 2010)

Ari_16 said:


> Hi, I'm also an architecture student that needs the plans, sections, and all I can find from the Cathedral of Brasilia. I was wondering if any of you still have that information and can share it with me. I have been looking for it during the past 2 weeks with no results, so I will be very thankful.


The links below can help you, there are main diagrams of the cathedral, but they may differ in some aspects from the executed project.





__





Revista AcrÃ³pole


Revista AcrÃ³pole foi uma importante revista de arquitetura veiculada entre 1938 e 1971. Aqui vocÃª econtrarÃ¡ todas as suas ediÃ§Ãµes digitalizadas disponÃveis para pesquisa.



www.acropole.fau.usp.br









__





Revista AcrÃ³pole


Revista AcrÃ³pole foi uma importante revista de arquitetura veiculada entre 1938 e 1971. Aqui vocÃª econtrarÃ¡ todas as suas ediÃ§Ãµes digitalizadas disponÃveis para pesquisa.



www.acropole.fau.usp.br


----------



## Ari_16 (Sep 3, 2021)

Thank you very much!


----------

